# Stitch count estimate



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey guys i just recently got an account with a contract embroidery company here in Utah. They sent me all their price sheets for embroidery and screen printing and what not.

The question i have is in the embroidery pricing it has a table that breaks down the quantity being done with the certain stitch counts. The quantity is obvious but the stitch count is what i am a little curious about. They said that they could give me a estimate if i showed them the art but i would have to do digitizing to get the exact stitch amount and the final firm price. That i understand and am fine with.

What i would like to know is what is the average stitch count for say a 4"x4", 2"x2", logo etc.... I realize that all logos are different, but i'm just looking for a ballpark number for the different sizes so i can have kind of an idea what the ballpark cost will be when someone comes to me with a design.

My thinking is if i can give them a price range that would be better than saying give me a day or two to talk with my printer... Maybe i'm wrong.

Lastly this is a logo i do a lot for a customer, what is your guess on stitch count for say a 2x2 and 4x4 logo???


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

I suggest you print out a dozen different designs which will include everything from simple text designs to complex crests within the left chest size. Next to each design write down its stitches.

Refer to that to get an idea when quoting.

Personally I won't give a price range because thats not a concrete quote and someone who is ready to give out an order needs a final quote.

There are formulas / grids people use but I'm not sure how accurate the results are.

As for the cost of digitizing maybe you can make an agreement with them to charge you a flat rate instead of based on stitchcount. This way you know what it will cost you.

Hope this helps.

Rgds,
Rish


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Like you say it's difficult to get a fixed stitch count on designs just based on size as the designs can be digitised in so many different ways using various stitch types. Another thing to remember on stitch count is what material it will be embroidered on? Fleece and heavier knit garments will require more stitches to accommodate the weave, whilst firm material like jackets and soft shell require less density as it sits better on top.
Rough stitch estimate for your logo 2x2 will be about 5,000
Rough stitch estimate for your logo 4x4 will be about 12-14,000 stitches.
This is with all parts being filled with stitches. If you need any help just let me know
Rich


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

that looks like a 15k to 20k stitch 3.9/3.9~ you can tell your digitizer to less tatami stitch for less stitchcount if money is an issue. you do pay for what you get and couple k's won't hurt.


----------



## abdul razzak (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi, I use Cheapdigitizing for all my digitizing work & they provide me with a quote with the stitches before i proceed with having a design digitized, all you have to do is just send the artwork with the dimensions & they do the rest.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have used this page as a reference for years....
Embroidery Stitch Count Examples

And lots more examples if you Google....


----------

